# FoxPro Firestorm?



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am goimg to purchase a FoxPro near the end of the year when I have some extra spending $. I have heard too many good things about the FoxPro callers that I think I need to get one. Right now I am running an old rigged-up cassete caller and hand calls. I have been seriously considering the FoxPro Firestorm because it looks like it fits my wants and needs for predator calling.

What I wanted to know is if any of you guys on here have tried out this caller and what are your opinions on it?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Love it. Best thing about it is that it can be loaded with other sound/sound files/and formats. Mine doesn't really play WAV files that well, so I convert everything to MP3. It came with 50 sounds, I chose myself from the Foxpro site, and I have uploaded another 50 for 100 sounds. Volume is plenty loud. Foxbang has saved me at least one known coyote. It accepts the Foxjack decoy and runs it as an accessory via remote. The remote reaches out to 100+ yards, although I seldom have my machine out past 50. The remote aslo has an LCD re-out that lists the sounds, not just a numbers. Duh! It comes pre-camouflaged as an option. Make sure you buy the rechargable batteries and charger, save yourself money and heartache of switching new batteries. To be honest, Foxpro makes better machines (Fury,PraireBlaster) but I am totally satisfied with the Firestorm, it has never let me down. This double posting is kinda cool, just could help myself.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

As mentioned above, you can't go wrong with the Firestorm!! I have the older XR-6, and it works great. But the Firestorm my dad has is much louder, remote has at least 3 times the range, and the Firestorm holds a ton more sounds. The XR-6 only holds 16. But in my opinion the Firestorm is the best bang for your buck. Plus it includes Foxbang and has a couple presets for easy recall of your favorite sounds.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Matter of fact-it worked great for me this morning!
Took this male at 8:30am.
The stats:
Foxpro Firestorm-Lucky Bird-volume 7
Came from behind and above-spotted at 10 yards
Coyote seen me move and fled
Offered a second chance @ 35 yards
Tricked out slick-side DPMS Panther AR15-.223 50grain Sierra Blitzking
Dead Right There


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on JT, congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice JT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job JT. Congrats ! That smile says it all !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I see your vanishing cream is working as advertised, good job thx 4 the pics JT.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice dog JT. I bought a Foxpro Wildfire this wkd. The time had come to upgrade to digital for me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

_Firestorm great caller lots of features and the fox bang all good. My only problem is reading the display with my old eyes. It has a feature for enlarging the type size which helps but it still hard to see unless I have my glasses on and Idont like wearing them when hunting. Congrats on the dog JTK _


----------

